# Brauche biiiiitte einen Diablo3 Gästepass<3



## Gerero (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe von einigen Freunden eine sehr geteilte Meinung über D3 gehört. Darum würde ich mich extrem über Einen Probekey freuen, um das Spiel heute noch anzuzocken. Würde mich sehr über eine PN freuen.


----------

